# Coastal Scents 88 palette vs Manly 120 palette



## kimberlane (Apr 23, 2009)

I was wanting to buy one of them. As I really only own a smoky eye quad, so it'd be nice to be able to try some of the looks off of here or youtube. I was wondering which one is better. Obviously the manly has 32 more colors and I could buy it with shipping included for $22. The coastal scents one would be like $22 plus shipping. So not really too much of a price difference, so I would like to know which is better quality, which one seems to work better. From what I have read the Manly breaks pretty easily, is this the same with the coastal scents one? Anyways I'd be grateful if you guys could help me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have no experience with the Manly 120...But I really like the  CS 88 I think for the price it is a really good palette


----------



## moopoint (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ ditto


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 23, 2009)

CS 88 Palette has very nice colors and most are very pigmented. I go with CS 88.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 23, 2009)

Love my CS 88 shimmer and matte palettes!


----------



## EllD (Apr 23, 2009)

I just got my 88 palette this week.  I am amazed by the excellent pigmentation, blendability and staying power.  I can't compare to the 120 as I don't have it but the 88 is fantastic!


----------



## kimberlane (Apr 23, 2009)

What about shimmer vs original palette? I can only afford one right now, well honestly I could buy both but I don't see the sense in it at least for me since, I dunno if I'll even use them. lol, but true. But I saw a comparison on youtube, and now I am even more undecided. I liked the shimmery ones, because all the shadow I have is shimmery, but the matte/satin look nice, like they're more natural, if that makes sense, since they don't shine as much. Let me know which one you guys prefer.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the original...it states that they are matte...but a lot of the colors have a slight frost to them IMO.....I really love all the colors in the 88 matte palette they are so pigmented and pretty


----------



## angied (Apr 23, 2009)

I have both of the CS palettes and personally I like the matte one better. Not all the colors  are flat matte some do have some shimmer to them. I dont have the 120 but I am very happy with the 88.


----------



## user79 (Apr 24, 2009)

I kinda like the 120 better for color variety. Anyway, I'd just buy both of these off ebay, you'll pay much less than on CS.


----------



## Vixxan (Apr 24, 2009)

I own the CS shimmer, matte and the Manly palettes.  I purchased the shimmer and matte palettes from coastal scents.  The day they arrived the were both falling apart.  I ended up with a big stain in my carpet because I didn't notice that one had fallen out onto my carpet.  I have had to glue about ten of them back into place.  I have had no problems with the Manly palette.

I personally prefer the Manly palette. 120 colors versus 88 colors the 120 wins. Call it greed but more makeup is always better for me.


----------



## Candee Sparks (Apr 24, 2009)

I own pretty much all the specific eyeshadow pallettes courtesy of a few friends and I can pretty much say that they are an amazing investment.  A few of the lighter colors on some of the pallettes are pretty chalky but other than that, I use them in every look almost daily.  The 78 pallette is probably my favorite because it has a bigger pan of their black eyeshadow -- which in my opinion, it puts MAC's carbon to shame.  Not to mention I adore the little blushes that come with it. 

Still have yet to get the 88 Shimmer though.  Their brushes are unbeatable too considering they have pro quality blending brushes for only 3 dollars that maybe shed a hair or two.  They remind me of Essence of Beauty brushes but 2 or 3 dollars cheaper.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 24, 2009)

i too prefer the 120 palette. way more color variety..

as for quality though, they're pretty much the same. you'll be good with either one though.


----------



## kimberlane (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, guys, I just ordered the coastal scents original 88 palette. That is what everyone recommended at first, then low and behold, I didn't check before I ordered and now you are saying 120 palette. Damn you! lol. Oh well, it's more than enough for me, if I need more I can get some later, for now I guess I'll try to be happy with what I get. I am sure I will though.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i too prefer the 120 palette. way more color variety..

as for quality though, they're pretty much the same. you'll be good with either one though._

 
Agreed! But if you already bought the 88 palette, don't worry. Some of the shadows in the 120 are either identical or really bright neon that wouldn't be used much anyways so it balances out with the 88 lol


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Apr 28, 2009)

I have both the 88 shimmer and 120 palette.  I love the 120 way more b/c the pigmentation and the color selection.  The 88 shimmer, on the other hand, sucks IMO b/c the colors are too frosty and annoying to work with.  Plus the lid on the palette came off so now it's in pieces! I did order the 88 matte palette from BH b/c they had it for 19.95 + 5.95 shipping by USPS (it's extra is you want it shipped UPS...around 8.95 I think).


----------



## cheapglamour (Apr 30, 2009)

i have both and i like the CS one better because their colors seem to go on better and last a lot longer. i love the color variety in the 120 one but the the pigment just isn't the same.. even with a primer.


----------

